# trout on mad river on s.r. 36, 55



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

has anyonen been catching trout on s.r. 36 or 55 up near urbana?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

OutdoorJunkie, the flows have still been coming down since the high water last week. Still tough wading but fishable now. Best to wait a few more days for wading safely and for better fishing. A buddy went today and said it was marginal, he fished and took 2 -8" trout but he worked mighty hard for them
Be sure to watch the USGS Gauge at rt 36 for water levels: 
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03267000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

Salmonid


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

Probibly better not to give reports on specific access points. The reason everyone fishes 36 and 55 isn't because the water is better there than anywhere else, only because it's what people hear about, and don't want to explore any for themselves.


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

Since there is a book written about the Mad, I doubt there are many secrets left. The internet isn't going to disclose anything you couldn't already find out on your own. There is so little water and so many fisherman and maps put out by the ODNR, and probably 5,000 cars / day that drive over the 36 and 55 Bridges, there aren't many secret there...


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, there's books written about alot of rivers I've fished, and it seems to me every self respecting author keeps secrets secret. Yeah, those access points aren't secrets, but sending every person you meet down there doesn't help. If you can't research to the point of pulling out a map, and seeing where roads cross a river, you probibly shouldn't be out fishing anyway.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey mattgammn im pretty sure that i sayd were i was fishing in my thread. i wasnt ASKING were to go i had a place in mind and i was j/w if it was decent in that location so y dont u get a map and look at my first thread..


----------

